# Krivoy Rog and Mukachevo, two contrasting Ukrainian cities.



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Benonie for putting some new life into this thread, and thankyou too, Rombi, for your attention

p.s. And Kiev is indeed very beautiful!


----------

